# New interesting magazines



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

New magazines in the marketplace....this past week at Borders I discovered Donna Hay's Kid's magazine, Intermezzo....Chow is fairly new....there are some interesting formats and info coming out. Seems like several of the warhorses have been riding on the same "celebraty chef" recipes for 3-4 years. 
There must be 10-12 national chefs that just rotate the same tired recipes....

If you're getting foodie newsletters or magazines that are interesting let us know.


----------



## skeleton (Dec 30, 2004)

I just read Chow magazine for the first time. Very fun, quirky magazine. I'm definitely going to buy some more of this magazine. 

The one that I got has a large section on canapes for your dinner parties, and fun sidebar-sized articles like how to cook in a dorm room, a little q+a with harold mcgee, and lots of other tidbits.

Great mag.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Bon Appetit in the 1970-80's had some GREAT issues....I loved the cooking teacher/party planner/dinner party segments loaded with pictures and super recipes that may take all day. But what was great was that they were refreshing. I held on to a few...one where a woman went through how to make herb/fruit viniagers....another from Flo Braker, a SF pastry chef that miniturized everything....another from a baker who used a cloche and made fresh levan breads....another from some "good ole Texas boy" who made smoked brisket, slaw and cobbler (his brisket rub and technique is the one I still use)....or the caterer that was make novel Vietnamese food when we were still saying "HUH?".... There were bits from a cooking couple that had a B&B on a Carribean Island and info/recipes on basic techniques (this month buerre blanc, next month shortbread) or recipes/techniques on using a processor...that's when cuisinarts were new and we all messed up a whole lotta dishes fumbling through the learning curve....there were restaurant chefs; Paul Prudhomme was a fantastic early one, but they featured his restaurant. Some of the saturation of "celebraty chefs" that make the same type food is getting to the drowning in dressing level....we all have a "style" if you will...each of us grows but like artists if you put me in front of 4 plates of food I could tell you from a list of 50 chefs in town who was likely to cook each one...so multiply air time, print time, just conscienceness time and we are being bombarded by the same "styles" repeatedly and I'm BORED.

5 ingredients with recipes in 30 minutes are ok, probably functional but boring.

Thoughts?


----------

